# My poor donkey!



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

So I go to do chores this morning & my donkey is limping around bad. No signs that he got kicked, no marks, nothing swollen. Rubbed him down with some lintament & wrapped his leg. He's so use to his fly boots that he held up his other leg to be done, so I put a little bit of wrap on his other's to make him feel better.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I would call the vet or farrier. Sudden lameness with no heat or swelling sounds like an abcess. They can drain it, and it can start healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I sold the horse he was with yesterday so we're thinking he was either pawing at the gate or trying to push against the barn door. If he's still lame in a day or so, I will have the vet out


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww, I love the blue cammo wrap.

And he's a cutie! Hope he's walking better soon, poor little fella.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

called my BO this morning & she said he was fine. Got out after work & he was tearing around, no limp at all. He also discovered how to open the sliding door on the stall all by himself. thank goodness the gate going into the barn was locked


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL That's so sweet of him to lift up the other legs!


----------

